# My car doesn't wanna start during rainy day... help !



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi all !

I have a Nissan Maxima 1990. 

For the last 2 weeks it doesn't wanna start specially when it's a rainy day, Maybe it's the moisture. It cranks but doesn't start for a while and during that time the engine light won't come up with the other lights when i switch the key before starting the car. 
But after a while when the engine light comes on along with the other lights it starts normally.

Sometimes the engine stops even when it's running. I pull over then turn it off and then it starts back on.

I am really nowhere now, is there anyone who can gimme some suggestion. Any suggestion is highly appreciated.


Thanks
Zubero


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Take it to a shop and have it diagnosed.
There could be many posibilities to why this is happening.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

I took it to the shop ! Got it diagnosed they found nothing wrong.

It was working great that day, it was bright and sunny maybe that's why. But thy found no problem no where.

ANY REPLIES Appreciated !


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well do you have any Mods on it?


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Take it to a nissan dealer. There are some things that only a *CONSULT * computer can pick up . Just dont disconnect the battery leads since this erases the faults out of the ECU's memory.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

If you suspect it's a moisture issue, you can look under the hood at night when it's pitch black (and your eyes are adjusted to the darkness) and look for errant sparking (e.g., bad plug wires, etc.). Also, take a mist bottle and "water" the ignition cables, etc and see if the engine is affected.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

I checked the wires; My mechanic took a look at the wires it looks good he said. Doesn't have any problem with the wire.

Some ppl told me that it's the built in alarm system. Maybe that's affecting the whole system. I took the fuse off from under the hood. 
*But is there any cables which I can disconnect to totally disable the Alarm (Anti theft) system? * Where's the cable?

Anyone with any suggestion/comment/thought?

Reples appreciated !


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

I had this same exact problem with my Cherokee. 
$450 later it turns out that the $12 gas cap was the problem.

Don't ask me why, I don't know but my mechanic and I stood there and said we replaced everything but the gas cap. So we replaced the gas cap. Haven't had a problem since. 

My sentra also had a similar problem that all of the sudden disappeared after I steam cleaned the engine bay. Not sure why but all I can figure is that there was some dirt or something causing a bad contact on a sensor.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks for yor reply YEEHA man !
I'll definitely look into that !

*THANKS AGAIN !* 

zubero


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

I tried that ! Changed the Gas Cap.... didn't work dude. Thanks anyway for your reply.

There's a funny noise from the engine. My mechanic said it's the Alternantor. He asked me to put in a new one. What do U ppl think?

I checked out STRAUSS Auto... they are asking for 89.99 + TAX for the alternator if I return my old one. My mechaninc would replace the thing for $35.00.

I need an opinion about the whole thing.

Any OPINION is Highly Appreciated. 

Thanks again to all of U !

Zubero


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i had a similar problem with my sentra as well i thought it might have been the o2 sensor but i changed the plugs and i don't have a prob any more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Rice Rocket :

Dude I changed the plugs long time back right after the problem started. Didn't work out !

Thanks anyway man for the reply 

*Another thing I just noticed.... sometimes when my car hits a bump at any speed, the engine stops right away. I've to pull over to restart the engine. Don't have any clue what's going on.* 


Any replies appreciated,
Thanks
zubero


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

Could be a chaffed wire in the ignition system somewhere. When you hit a bump the wire contacts the chassis or something and shorts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Can you tell me what I should ask my mechanic to look at?
Where does he have to look at? Does dat mean that he has to take out a lot stuffs from the engine?

Please reply !

Thanks
zubero


P.S. Can it be a possibility that, the engine has lost oil pressure or has low oil pressure: 
Do I have to replace oil pump? If that's so what am I looking at?


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

Loss of oil pressure is bad. 

Do you maintain the engine regularly... Oil changes, scheduled maintenance. 

My Jeep is slowly loosing oil pressure and my mechanic said that he can no longer guarantee that the engine will last much longer.

My antifreeze is rotting the block from the inside out.

My pressure is usually 30-35 idle and 40-45 highway.
It's now 10-15 idle and 40 highway.

I'm not saying your engine is as bad as my jeeps but oil pressure is something you want to be consistent. 

My Jeep has a low pressure cutoff. If the oil pressure drops below 5 psi. it shuts the engine off. I've found this out while doing left turns the oil sloshes away from the pump and the gauge dips. If it is a quart low the cutoff will shut me down.

There might be something similar in the Maxima.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for your reply YEEHA !

Maintain engine OIL? Of course.... every 2 o 3 months alll kinda oil. break, transmission, engine etc. etc.

My radiator got fu*ked up couple of days ago. Changed that, also new coolants.

Don't know anything about the pressure.... don't know what's the condition. How do I check that?

There's nothing u can do abt the oil pressure.... if it's dropping... that means engine is dying?

What abt the chaffed wire in the ignition how do I check dat?


Thanks again for the reply man !

Zubero


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

Zubero, 
Again, I'm a computer guy not a mechanic. I'm just following standard troubleshooting logic. 

No, dropping oil pressure doesn't mean your engine is shot. Just that it is a serious problem that you should fix immediately. 

Logic says that if you hit a bump and the car stalls there is something loose like a wire. Your car shouldn't stall when hitting a bump. I haven't a clue where to start looking but if your mechanic can't find the source of your problems bring it right to Nissan and have them look at it. It may be more expensive but it's cheaper than putting a new engine in because the mechanic your going to can't find it. 

Thats not to say he isn't a good mechanic, he may not know the ins and outs of a nissan like a Nissan mechanic would.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Thanks again for the reply !

I'll definitely do something about the problem. And I ned to do it pretty quick.

Let's see what happens.

Until then ....
C YA


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

good luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeeha ! and all the ppl who are reading,

I have replaced the Gas cap as prescribed; nope didn't do the trick !
After all these got frustrated, finally I took it to the Nissan Dealership they check and said it's the DISTRIBUTOR. WOW?

Is that really possible... for such a problem I really don't think so. Spoke to some mechanic around they also have the same feeling, Can't be the distributor !!!

Today, I went to this Ignition specialist, He found out that the Computer in my car is faulty. NOW, the problem is can't find one around the local auto-parts stores. Looked around everywhere......

PPL please throw in your opinion. I'd really appreciate that !

AND if anyone knows any online source where I can look for the Computer of a 1990 Nissan MAXIMA. Please put in the website here !

Thanks

zubero

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

I don't know how much money you have to spend but you can go to www.cattman.com and get a ECU upgrade computer for $565 which will give you much better performance. 

As for the distrubuter... I took my 92 SE in to the dealer for a recall and they tried to tell me that my transmission fluid needed replacing, my radiator needed flushing, and my timing chains were bad. I just had the fluids flushed and changed 2 months prior to their diagnosis and the chain was fine. Dealers just want to get you to spend money.

If the wire to the alternator has a short in it that could be your problem. I had a lumina that did basically the same thing that your maxima is doing and the replacing of the wire to the alternator did the trick ( of course that was after getting the starter, battery, and alternator replaced and being stranded in the middle of Pa. on a sunday but that is besides the point. 

Good luck dude.


----------

